

JXcore combines SQLite and Node.js for Raspbian - voltaire99
http://oguzbastemur.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/jxcore-combines-sqlite-and-nodejs-for.html

======
frik
Where can I download the source code of JXcore? Or is it a closed source
fork/distro?

------
bliker
What are the advantages over using official builds for rpi?
[http://nodejs.org/dist/v0.10.24/](http://nodejs.org/dist/v0.10.24/)

~~~
conanobre
Latest+sqlite

------
r4um
> Compiling Node.JS on Raspberry PI unfortunately takes lots of time (approx.
> 4 hours!!)

Can't be cross compiled ??

~~~
steeve
I'm sure it can:

    
    
        $ apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi

